# Random storm pics



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Just a few snow storm pics that was in my camera from the past few weeks, top 2 are from the school that I sub at & bottom 2 are from my moms, her road runs N.S. and has an open feild that lets it drift Bad (I,ve plowed 5' drifts here before) I have only got stuck twice and once was here!

Yon


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Pictures look good.


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

Cameo, nice pic's and nice job on those drifts


----------

